# Testing...



## seasong (Apr 10, 2003)

A whole day without ENWorld. I thought I was going to die .

Are all o' y'all okay?


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 10, 2003)

Phew. Yeah!

We had a bad miscommunication with our provider. Unfortunately, one man at Cyberstreet calls the shots and knows what's up with each server - and when he didn't get back to me yesterday, we were forced to wait until 11 am this morning to straighten everything out. 

But we're all set!


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 10, 2003)

Ouich!  



And just as a proof on how addicted we are, there's already 410+ people browsing the boards again.


----------



## seasong (Apr 10, 2003)

Well, heck, I know I was refreshing .

I'd have claimed first post or some such, but I decided it would be tacky... and perhaps, too revealing .


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 10, 2003)

Just so you know:  When a major outage occurs, I try to keep people updated in the Mixed Nuts forum at Nutkinland, and I try to let people in Chat know.


----------



## seasong (Apr 10, 2003)

Heh. I have exactly ONE post on Nutkinland, ever. Thanks for the tip .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks for getting it sorted out!

Goodness knows the Hivemind was getting twitchy...


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 10, 2003)

MUST...GET...FIX...

need...my...daily...doses...of...enworld...

...will...to...live...fading...


----------



## mythusmage (Apr 10, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Goodness knows the Hivemind was getting twitchy... *




Getting?


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 10, 2003)

You don't have to be a Hiver to start getting twitchy, without you're EN World fix.

{twitch}

The only thing that kept me going was WotC's 'Other Worlds' Greyhawk Forum.  (It seems to be down right now.)


----------

